# Buckeye



## Jeremy Barker (Feb 20, 2019)

Hit buckeye last night for a little bit last night. Fairfield beach 1st with no luck throwing jigs and jerk baits. Went off Seller's Point and snagged an old line. Low and behold there was a little channel cat on the end. Poor guy looked like he'd been like that at least a couple days. Unhooked him and he swam off fine. Switched to a swimbait and got a hybrid right of the get go. Then about 20 min before dark I thought I snagged a carp but turned out to be this big girl. Not bad for the 1st saugeye of the year. Couple pics and back in she went. Really helped out my cabin fever but now it's hard to go to work lol. Keitech swimbait 1/8 oz head
















Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

Very Nice!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

That’s a big girl!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Both are nice fish. What fought harder? The wiper or the big saugeye?


----------



## Jeremy Barker (Feb 20, 2019)

Lewzer said:


> Both are nice fish. What fought harder? The wiper or the big saugeye?


The wiper by far. I love those things!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Hit Buckeye today to try out the new Electronics. Did little fishing without any success. Water temps were reading 45. It was a shock to see that much water in Buckeye. Wow. Has it really been that long.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

At sellers did they leave the monument at the end?


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

ristorap said:


> At sellers did they leave the monument at the end?


Yes the monument is still there


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks allbraid


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Great report, thanks!


----------



## bratbowtie (May 17, 2014)

Went to buckeye yesterday, just to look around, quite a few improvements at Liebs landing , launch in town at light house, 2 floating docks in at slip, it was snowing, white capping but color didn't look horrible, saw part of the new dam, looks very nice, water seemed up at full level, I haven't fished it for several years, sure getting crappie fever


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Deerfarmer and I hit Buckeye today. Caught lots of crappie and blue gills! Seemed like just about everyone was catching today! They’re starting to turn on!


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Polebender is just a tad bullheaded. He only let me catch 20 fish before he would change to the hot bait. Lake looked really good. Main lake was 45 and some of the back bays were in the 50,s. It was nice to see Buckeye back to normal levels.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Back to Buckeye late this afternoon.. Out for maybe two hours and caught couple wipers. Not really what I wanted but, they were big girls. 

Started at Leibs water at 45 ish... ended up somewhere by Brooks and water was around 48 in places. Considering its Buckeye water clarity was excellent.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Very Nice Eye - Congrats!


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

Jeremy Barker said:


> Hit buckeye last night for a little bit last night. Fairfield beach 1st with no luck throwing jigs and jerk baits. Went off Seller's Point and snagged an old line. Low and behold there was a little channel cat on the end. Poor guy looked like he'd been like that at least a couple days. Unhooked him and he swam off fine. Switched to a swimbait and got a hybrid right of the get go. Then about 20 min before dark I thought I snagged a carp but turned out to be this big girl. Not bad for the 1st saugeye of the year. Couple pics and back in she went. Really helped out my cabin fever but now it's hard to go to work lol. Keitech swimbait 1/8 oz headJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeremy---appears you were fishing from shore?


----------



## Jeremy Barker (Feb 20, 2019)

Yes I was. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

My goodness. Water so high at Buckeye you cant see the wall at Liebs. Water temps ranged anywhere from 47 to 50. Water clarity was muddy to not so muddy. One fisherman told me he caught nice size Saugeye.. But thats all. I caught couple Catfish and three Wipers that would feed the city of Carroll. Not sure where the LM are hiding. I'd like to know. How about it Polebender... let the secret out where are they..


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Dovans said:


> My goodness. Water so high at Buckeye you cant see the wall at Liebs. Water temps ranged anywhere from 47 to 50. Water clarity was muddy to not so muddy. One fisherman told me he caught nice size Saugeye.. But thats all. I caught couple Catfish and three Wipers that would feed the city of Carroll. Not sure where the LM are hiding. I'd like to know. How about it Polebender... let the secret out where are they..


We have been catching those green crap on crappie baits. If people actually want to try to catch them my suggestion would be to downsize your bait.


----------



## bratbowtie (May 17, 2014)

Luv the green carp comment


----------



## TiDuhble (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm headed to Liebs to wet a line. Anyone care to join?


----------



## moose3356 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just got home, caught a bunch of nice cats around Thornport


----------

